# Specialized deceives the public again...



## woz (Dec 26, 2005)

I don't know why I can't just let this go, but it is really bothering me, and I feel the need to let poeple know.

Here's a link to a thread I started on WW, it outlines a release Specialized is about to announce, the Roubaix SL. I've attached the PDF they will be using, into that thread. Please spread this link as to educate as many people as possible. It's about time someone told their marketing dept to stop, and get some morals.

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=17598


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

Soooo ummm who gives a rat's behind? 

I don't ride 'the lightest' anything, I don't care about riding the 'lightest,' and KNOW that riding the 'lightest' isn't gonna make me sprint any faster, climb any faster, or even TT any faster without a little thing called TRAINING. You can have your 12# bike, but if you don't ride AND I DO yer getting beat to the finish line every single time.

Wanna be lighter? Try diet and exercise. 

Train more b!tch less.

M


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

*MShaw*, why do you asume that *woz* needs to lose weight and train harder? For all you know, he could smoke your a$$ on a 25lbs bike. 

This is not about diet or about training. This is not about getting a light bike to make up for lack of training or being overweight. This is about false advertising. Companies get away with this type of crap all the time.


----------



## woz (Dec 26, 2005)

serious said:


> *MShaw*, why do you asume that *woz* needs to lose weight and train harder? For all you know, he could smoke your a$$ on a 25lbs bike.
> 
> This is not about diet or about training. This is not about getting a light bike to make up for lack of training or being overweight. This is about false advertising. Companies get away with this type of crap all the time.


This is my point exactly. For the past 2 years Specialized has been deceiving the public more and more. And for some reason, nobody ever calls them on it. Well, I'm tired of it, and I'm going to try and educate people, at least as far as I can.

As for me personally, I weight 386pounds, and ride a 19lbs Huffy roadbike. My top speed in a TT is a wicked 8 mph. And I can keep that pace for almost 15minutes....But if I go to buy a new bike that is lighter, do I deserve to be lied to? I feel I was already lied to with my last bike, they told me the Huffy was the best bike in the world, they said Lance rides one in the off-season.  

Is this what we want to promote as a society, it's ok to lie, if it's to make a buck...Excuse me if I try to teach my daughter better.


----------



## j__h (Jun 16, 2006)

woz said:


> This is my point exactly. For the past 2 years Specialized has been deceiving the public more and more. And for some reason, nobody ever calls them on it. Well, I'm tired of it, and I'm going to try and educate people, at least as far as I can.
> 
> As for me personally, I weight 386pounds, and ride a 19lbs Huffy roadbike. My top speed in a TT is a wicked 8 mph. And I can keep that pace for almost 15minutes....But if I go to buy a new bike that is lighter, do I deserve to be lied to? I feel I was already lied to with my last bike, they told me the Huffy was the best bike in the world, they said Lance rides one in the off-season.
> 
> Is this what we want to promote as a society, it's ok to lie, if it's to make a buck...Excuse me if I try to teach my daughter better.


Ehh, I don't pay much attention to anyone advertising literature. I look over it occasionally, see if anything interest me, look over the specs, try it out and decide for myself. 

I have a Specialized Roubaix, but it wasn't because of their advertising. I rode it, liked it, looked over some posted reviews, and then bought it. It's been a good bicycle so far. The wheels are wimpy, but I knew that going in from the reviews I read.

Now dealing with Specialized from a corporate standpoint, from what I've heard, is a pain in the arse. However, from a customer stand point, they were very happy to replace my friends frame that cracked at no charge.


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

My latest frame was quoted to be 980g. Instead, it came in at 965g  The the fork was supposed to be about 265 cut, but turned out to be 245g


----------



## woz (Dec 26, 2005)

I'm not arguing that their bikes aren't nice, because most of them are. The Roubaix SL is suppose to weigh 970grams, very light for a bike in it's class. As for how they treat their customers, I'll leave that unanswered, I've known lots that have had bad experiences, but on the majority, I think they treat customers and warranties pretty good. But back to the point, the frame is 970. Pretty stiff, and has a stiff light crank. Why can't they advertise it on it's real world qualities, rather than try to make it something it's not....It has plenty of good qualitites. I think that's what makes me that maddest, is they have a good bike, with plenty of good points to advertise, so to try and fake it just makes it worse.


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

My guess it's probably deliberate. They found that it simply works. Even when it's initially received negatively, potential Specialized customers will want to have a closer look. Like you they'll find that it's a pretty decent product regardless and may even decide to buy one. The number of potential customers who categorically refuse to purchase a bike, because they don't agree with the advertising, is likely to be extremely small.


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

divve said:


> My guess it's probably deliberate. They found that it simply works. Even when it's initially received negatively, potential Specialized customers will want to have a closer look. Like you they'll find that it's a pretty decent product regardless and may even decide to buy one. The number of potential customers who categorically refuse to purchase a bike, because they don't agree with the advertising, is likely to be extremely small.


I challenge anyone to come up with a list of companies that DON'T fudge the numbers when it comes to advertising weight! 

Please enlighten us! 

You think bikes are bad? Try motorcycles!

I still stand behind my assertion that the more you're worried about how much your bike weighs means the less I hafta worry about you on the starting line. 

M


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

MShaw said:


> I challenge anyone to come up with a list of companies that DON'T fudge the numbers when it comes to advertising weight!
> 
> Please enlighten us!


Extralite. They etch the weight onto the parts & are within 5% of claimed weight. That is a reasonable margin of error.

BTW I think you'll find Woz is in the business of building & supplying custom bikes hence his stance.


----------



## split (Mar 22, 2004)

And they couldn't even come up with their own name for the new bike...the nerve of them!!!! :mad2:


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

MShaw said:


> I still stand behind my assertion that the more you're worried about how much your bike weighs means the less I hafta worry about you on the starting line.
> 
> M


Personally, I'm more concerned with the finish line.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

MShaw said:


> I challenge anyone to come up with a list of companies that DON'T fudge the numbers when it comes to advertising weight!
> 
> Please enlighten us!
> 
> ...


Lighten up, the OP never stated he was going to be faster on an überlight bike, he was merely objecting to some marketing ploy. Don't worry about him on any starting line, I'm sure he doesn't worry about you.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

rogger said:


> Lighten up, the OP never stated he was going to be faster on an überlight bike, he was merely objecting to some marketing ploy. Don't worry about him on any starting line, I'm sure he doesn't worry about you.


+1. In fact, if you actually talk to the OP, he'll tell you exactly that: uberlight won't make you uberfast. His objection was exactly what you said it was.

FWIW, I'd say most aren't worried about MShaw.


----------

